# IVF in the womb



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-35344195

Can't entirely understand how this works if they have to then pull the embryo out anyway, but the standard of journalism really irritated me:

"Some studies have suggested that growing embryos in a dish increases the risk of genetic and other health defects."

There's a study for everything; before they go throwing around one liners like that they could do with adding a bit of evidence.

/links


----------

